# honey samples/tastings



## RBRamsey (Mar 1, 2015)

I always give samples. I use the little plastic tasting spoons. I put honey in a clear squeeze bottle, similar to the round ketchup bottles.

I have never kept actual records on this, but I would say if you could get someone to taste my honey there is about 80% chance they buy a bottle. Some feel somewhat obligated to buy, because you spent time with them. Most will buy because they truly like raw honey, because they are usually buying store bought honey.

Think about Sam's club or Costco. There is a reason they give samples. Watch how many impulse buys they get by offering taste samples.

To me, its just good business.


----------



## bob393 (Aug 4, 2015)

So true about Sam's and Costco, didn't think of that.

I guess I should not try to re-invent the wheel. 
My mind was going with crackers and perhaps cheese but that cost 
and complication just didn't seem worth it to me,
A simple spoon will work just fine!!


----------



## Mefco (Oct 16, 2015)

Definitely offer samples, it gets a lot of sales. We use wooden coffee stirrers. Good luck at the craft fair


----------



## bob393 (Aug 4, 2015)

The fair was this Saturday and I must say that offering samples is defiantly the way to go.
Most of the customers have never had creamed honey and after they tasted it they bought!
The liquid honey, not so much, that sold without a taste.
All in all it was a great show with a lot of foot traffic and great sales and a lot of contacts.
Thanks for the advice.


----------

